# WGN in HD



## Haralampi (Sep 9, 2005)

Does anyone know if Dish is going to offer WGN in HD?


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Nothing announced, although Charlie has said he might add CW stations once he has the 4 major networks in HD in all the local markets. Given WGN's place in the Chicago market, it certainly would be a good candidate as a 5th HD local. As I understand it, there are 2 unused HD spots in each local market. In Chicago I would expect WGN to get one and WTTW to get the other but it could be a long time before that happens.

One thing that may delay things is the current uncertainty over Tribune Co.'s fate. Speculation is the TV stations will eventually be sold. If Charlie made a deal now to carry WGN-HD, it might not be worth much if someone like Sinclair bought the station a few months later.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

In the mean time E* should consider giving us WGN and all the "superstations" like KWGN, WWOR, WPIX and KTLA in HD as part of the national superstation package. Wouldn't this be an easy fix for many many people?

Oh, and I almost forgot TBS.


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

Haralampi said:


> Does anyone know if Dish is going to offer WGN in HD?


Can you put up an antenna? Also you are missing WTTW digital.


----------



## Haralampi (Sep 9, 2005)

cpdretired said:


> Can you put up an antenna? Also you are missing WTTW digital.


I already have an indoor antena which receives all the local channels, but CBS. I was just wondering if WGN in HD was in E* plans in the near future


----------



## jcrobso (Mar 30, 2005)

Do you have ViP622???
I have my antenna hooked up to my ViP622 and I get all the local HD channels including CBS. I can record them in HD and watch them later. John


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Yes616 said:


> In the mean time E* should consider giving us WGN and all the "superstations" like KWGN, WWOR, WPIX and KTLA in HD as part of the national superstation package. Wouldn't this be an easy fix for many many people?
> 
> Oh, and I almost forgot TBS.


The WGN Superstation doesn't carry the exact same program schedule as the local version, so there would probably need to be a bunch of infrastructure improvements in order to support that. 
Also at link http://wgnsuperstation.trb.com/about/site/feedback/ there's this FAQ:

_Q: When will Superstation WGN become available in HDTV? 
A: At some point in the future but not in the near term. DIRECTV and DISH NETWORK have also expressed interest but DIRECTV is further along in the process of doing so._


----------

